
Light Phone 2 - trueduke
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-phone-2-smartphone-design#/
======
juliangoldsmith
It's a phone that sends texts, places calls, and has an alarm.

Why would you pay $250 for this, rather than buy a $30 feature phone?

~~~
robotbikes
To express a certain aesthetic, like the reason people buy expensive couches
or clothes.

------
jesperlang
Ignoring the ridiculous price tag this phone is as close to what I'm looking
for yet. I also want to go lighter but a major thing for me is battery life.
Light Phone 2 is aiming at 5 days stand by, why are we still dealing with
battery life in terms of days, not weeks or months?

So, that means my Nokia 120 is still an awesome phone with 3-4 weeks of
battery life, calls, texts, radio, alarm and a 32GB (via micro SD) music
player. And that at a tenth of the price of Light Phone 2.

------
j-walker
"Due to the telecommunications landscape right now, it may not be possible to
seamlessly maintain your primary number for all instances, for example it is
not possible to forward messages with most carriers we have explored."

This pretty much kills it IMO. When someone is trying to reach you they have
to message two numbers?

------
ibdf
They removed all but basic functionality of a standard smartphone but want to
charge $400 (retail price). No thanks.

Seems like all new technology now you add some buzz words to it and you can
suddenly double or triple the price.

------
anotheryou
I like the design.

Someone should make a matte, black phone shell that goes over the screen,
bundled with an app with an UI like this phone has.

